# Say Something Nice



## Nox (Oct 5, 2007)

Here you go.







Now say something nice.


----------



## BeneBaby (Oct 5, 2007)

I like the green color of the ribbons!


----------



## Marisol (Oct 5, 2007)

Something nice...

Sorry I can't.


----------



## luxotika (Oct 5, 2007)

At least if you broke your ankle from wearing these shoes, you wouldn't have to bandage it, it's already built in!


----------



## Nox (Oct 5, 2007)

Originally Posted by *luxotika* /img/forum/go_quote.gif At least if you broke your ankle from wearing these shoes, you wouldn't have to bandage it, it's already built in! Hahaha! LMAO! Hehehe!


----------



## empericalbeauty (Oct 5, 2007)

funky.


----------



## angellove (Oct 5, 2007)

they are........ um... *gags*... *coughs*....*pukes*.... nice... urgh..*faints*


----------



## Aprill (Oct 5, 2007)

no way dude, cannot tell a lie LOL


----------



## empericalbeauty (Oct 5, 2007)

I actually was being nice. Funky is a good thing.


----------



## Solimar (Oct 5, 2007)

Looks like a nice cheap 80's whore style. In a _good _way!


----------



## bCreative (Oct 6, 2007)

If you don't have nothing nice to say...............


----------



## Aquilah (Oct 6, 2007)

I like the green? LOL!


----------



## Karren (Oct 6, 2007)

Her legs are nicely shaved.... If is is a her!! hehe


----------



## kisska3000 (Oct 6, 2007)

she has a pretty nice legs lol well from what i see


----------



## LilDee (Oct 6, 2007)

that silver "ball ornament" would probably look nice in the christmas tree


----------



## StereoXGirl (Oct 6, 2007)

I like the pink and green shades!





There. lol.


----------



## -Liz- (Oct 6, 2007)

i like that the shoes could teach 8 children to tie their shoelaces simultaniously


----------



## KristieTX (Oct 6, 2007)

The green is pretty. LOL


----------



## jessiej78 (Oct 6, 2007)

I like that color pink!


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Oct 11, 2007)

Great for St. Patricks Day!!


----------



## Sonia_K (Oct 11, 2007)

Those would make good Elf shoes


----------



## SalJ (Oct 11, 2007)

I kinda like them. I wouldn't wear them but I'm oddly attracted to them. Maybe because they are so heinous.


----------



## izza (Oct 11, 2007)

They are great if you'd like to attract attention...


----------



## Bellagigi (Oct 18, 2007)

After regenerating and finding her ruby slippers were stolen the Wicked Witch of the East caught a bargain at the Emerald City yardsale to benefit the Lollipop Guild.


----------



## Nox (Oct 18, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Bellagigi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif After regenerating and finding her ruby slippers were stolen the Wicked Witch of the East caught a bargain at the Emerald City yardsale to benefit the Lollipop Guild.
















:sad no:
I am cracking UP y'all!


----------



## fawp (Oct 18, 2007)

They definately wouldn't slip off your heel while walking.


----------



## lo0olyta (Oct 18, 2007)

nice

i like any thing with green color


----------



## Bellagigi (Oct 18, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Nox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif















:sad no:
I am cracking UP y'all!


heehee! Seriously though. Can't you just see them peeking out from the next Kansas to Oz home? I wish I knew how to photoshop. That's a Christmas card right there


----------



## makeupfreak72 (Oct 18, 2007)

i LOVE the style and height of the heel...JUST the heel itself!


----------



## puncturedskirt (Oct 18, 2007)

Originally Posted by *luxotika* /img/forum/go_quote.gif At least if you broke your ankle from wearing these shoes, you wouldn't have to bandage it, it's already built in! haha...


Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I like the pink and green shades!




There. lol.

Ick, Umm..... yeah the pink and green color is nice.


----------



## Nox (Oct 18, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Bellagigi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif heehee! Seriously though. Can't you just see them peeking out from the next Kansas to Oz home? I wish I knew how to photoshop. That's a Christmas card right there



Haha! You know, you could do a "Highlight" + "Copy" + "Paste" right into Microsoft Word if you wanted to. That Christmas card idea is not bad at all.



I think I may be using it also.


----------



## usersassychick0 (Oct 18, 2007)

They're perfect for my..."naughty" elf costume??


----------



## Nox (Oct 19, 2007)

Originally Posted by *usersassychick0* /img/forum/go_quote.gif They're perfect for my..."naughty" elf costume?? Girl! Go home to your mother! You are not old enough to be wearing sexy swanky costumes like that.




LOL, just kidding Babe! Rock it out. Just make sure that you don't let the boys see your ankle, and you shall avert your eyes from any passing non-familial male.


----------



## Leza1121 (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi,

The green is very pretty.


----------



## KristinB (Oct 28, 2007)

Lord gawd...no idea what to say...ummmmmmmmmmmm it has such pretty colors in it.?


----------



## MamaRocks (Oct 28, 2007)

Her feet would never be overlooked and stepped on?


----------

